# Der Riesenwels vom Max-Eyth-See - Beim "b u m s e n" Herzinfarkt bekommen



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Der Riesenwels vom Max-Eyth-See - Beim "b u m s e n" Herzinfarkt bekommen​*
Wie die ZVW (u.a. Schorndorfer Nachrichten, Winnender Zeitung etc.) berichtet, wurde am Max-Eyth-See, mitten in Stuttgart, ein ca. 2 m langer Wels tot geborgen:
https://www.zvw.de/inhalt.stuttgart...see.4188dd8f-acf6-4ddd-a5e9-e19448da9e89.html

Der See wird vom Württembergischen Anglerverein e.V. bewirtschaftet.

Dessen Vorsitzender Hans-Hermann Schock wurde interviewt, zur Biologie wie auch zur Gefahr für Mensch und Tier, die von großen Wallern ausgeht.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass mancher Besitzer kleinerer Hunde nun andere Plätze zum Gassi gehen aufsuchen wird (ob das gewollt war vom Präsi??  ), denn das folgende Zitat auf die Frage, was so Riesenfische eigentlich fressen, dürfte einige zum nachdenken bringen:


> _"Tiere. Ratten. Hauptsächlich Ratten, also Bisamratten, die im Wasser schwimmen. Ab und zu mal einen anderen Fisch. Oder auch mal eine leckere Ente, wenn´s klappt". Und so ein strammer Menschenfuß? "Wenn Sie beim Baden dem Wels  auf den Kopf treten würden, dann schnappt der schon mal nach dem Störenfried. Aber einen Menschen einfach so angreifen, nein, niemals, das sind Horrormärchen" ist sich Schock sicher.
> Aber was ist mit kleinen Hunden? "*Na, wenn so ein Chihuahua jetzt im See schwimmen würde, dann könnten Sie sicher zusehen, wie der plötzlich im Wasser verschwindet"*. Alles, was der Wels größenmäßig überwältigen kann, ist eben potentielle Beute._



Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt ........

Einen Blick in die schwäbisch-direkte Seele und Sprache (die man mir manchmal ja auch nachsagt, versteh gar nicht warum) auch das folgende Zitat auf die Frage nach der Todesursache, da der Waller ja wohl einfach so verstarb und nicht geangelt wurde:


> _ "Ich sag`s, wie es ist: Der alte Wels hat beim b u m s e n einen Herzinfarkt bekommen"_



------------------------------------------------​
Wenn der WAV nun noch etwas weniger Hundegassigeher am See möchte, wäre es evtl. angebracht, zusätzlich zum Zeitungsbericht noch Warntafeln mit Bildern vom 2-m-Waller aufzustellen und der zusätzlichen Warnung vor Baden oder "Füße in den See" halten..

Man muss eben die Medien zu nutzen wissen ;-)

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Revilo62 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Riesenwels vom Max-Eyth-See - Beim "b u m s e n" Herzinfarkt bekommen*

Da hat wohl Einer bei der Fischereischeinschulung nicht aufgepasst, ach ja, ich vergaß ... die Wissenslücke entstand wohl in der Schule ... solche Schwätzer an die Front, dann hat das Angeln in Deutschland Zukunft 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Riesenwels vom Max-Eyth-See - Beim "b u m s e n" Herzinfarkt bekommen*

Immerhin hatte er einen schönen Tod


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Riesenwels vom Max-Eyth-See - Beim "b u m s e n" Herzinfarkt bekommen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Immerhin hatte er einen schönen Tod


Mit so einem Tod könnt ich auch leben (was ein Wortspiel) ....


----------



## hanzz (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Riesenwels vom Max-Eyth-See - Beim "b u m s e n" Herzinfarkt bekommen*

Also dabei möcht ich nicht ableben, wenn schon danach. Am besten nach der Kippe danach.


----------



## harzsalm (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Riesenwels vom Max-Eyth-See - Beim "b u m s e n" Herzinfarkt bekommen*

Nun bin ich doch schon 6 Jahre von Stuttgart aus in den Norden gezogen,dann lese ich hier, dass am Max-Türksee die Welse beim ******  sterben.Einfach traurig!!!!

Gruß Reimar


----------



## Patrick086 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Riesenwels vom Max-Eyth-See - Beim "b u m s e n" Herzinfarkt bekommen*

Wels hat beim b u m s e n 'nen Herzinfarkt bekommen .? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Zitat aus Verflucht, Verdammt und Halleluja |rolleyes :

"Mein Gott, was für ein schöner Tod . Nicht in Übereinstimmung mit der öffentlichen Moral, aber trotzdem ein wundervoller Tod ."
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Riesenwels vom Max-Eyth-See - Beim "b u m s e n" Herzinfarkt bekommen*

Naja. die Wahrheit ist noch toller. Da ist immer ein richtiger Gangbang zur "Paarungszeit"


----------



## Patrick086 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Riesenwels vom Max-Eyth-See - Beim "b u m s e n" Herzinfarkt bekommen*

Tja... die Liebe ist 'ne Gottesgabe. Doch den Verkehr, man soll ihn regeln, statt sich wie Welse totzuv ö g e l n .


----------

